# rejected!



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I was rejected last night, and I didn't beat myself up or feel sorry for myself. I actually "felt" like it was their loss. I love me.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i would not reject you if you asked me out

ask me out please!


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

OoooOooo

Who's going to buy the plane ticket between Arizona and British-Columbia? *wink wink*


----------



## Altanore (Dec 27, 2006)

embers said:


> I was rejected last night, and I didn't beat myself up or feel sorry for myself. I actually "felt" like it was their loss. I love me.


That's certainly the right way of thinking. Everybody is different and so what, one person rejected you. That's one out of a trillion+ =P

Plenty of fish in the sea!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Thats a very good attitude. We have to stick up for ourselves. the alternative would be to think, say "what's wrong with me? Why don't they like me." But truly, it is their loss Embers. Also it's nice to know that whatever emotional energy you/we are using up on this person, now can be preserved and used for someone who sees the beauty in us.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Honestly I was a little hurt at first, but not how I used to get.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Halcyon said:


> i would not reject you if you asked me out
> 
> ask me out please!


Oh and will you go out with me Halcyon, nutnutnut has offered to buy our ticket. :b


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

embers said:


> Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> > i would not reject you if you asked me out
> ...


WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO i accept! :mushy

now what are we supposed to do.... :um ..... :idea ...... :hide


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have reached out to a few people in the last few days and have been rejected three times....

The more I know of people...the more I like my dog...


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Penny said:


> I have reached out to a few people in the last few days and have been rejected three times....
> 
> The more I know of people...the more I like my dog...


yes, my dog is definitely my everything...right now.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Why did I move from Arizona?


----------



## azbc82 (Oct 23, 2007)

I wouldn't reject you. I know how this stuff sucks. A fellow Arizona resident! And a cute one too!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Would you feel comfortable describing how it happened?


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Would you feel comfortable describing how it happened?


pm'd with details. :b


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

azbc82 said:


> I wouldn't reject you. I know how this stuff sucks. A fellow Arizona resident! And a cute one too!


describe your cuteness opcorn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

embers said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Would you feel comfortable describing how it happened?
> ...


No fair! :cry


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


 :kma


----------

